# convertir señales diseñadas para un servo en señales para motor DC



## rbpkirow (Mar 12, 2010)

Hola a tod@s.
Mi duda es la siguiente:
Tengo una placa de un pequeño robot casero, que esta diseñado para moverse con 2 pequeños servos.

Puedo hacer de alguna forma un conversor que traduzca las 3 lineas del servo en una señal pwm ideal para un motor de continua?

No se si me he explicado bien, porque la verdad en esto de los motores soy el mas novato de los novatos.

Muchisimas gracias
rbpkirow


----------



## tecnogirl (Mar 12, 2010)

Creo que si. Las imagenes adjuntas muestran la señal PWM de una señal analoga, la funcion inversa parece posible.  Este documento ilustra una forma: usando un simple filtro RC:
http://www.ontrak.net/pwm.htm y este otro te lo explica mejor: 
http://www.jimfranklin.info/microchipdatasheets/00538c.pdf

Saludos


----------

